# переработка  vs  обработка



## bramik

Which is the difference between переработка  and  обработка ?

In particular:
переработка  фруктов    
vs
обработка фруктов   

Which is more similar to "fruit processing" in english ?
for me processing = (sorting, grading, packing, )  but not cutting, peeling ....



"линия переработки   яблок" 
or 
"линия обработкаи   яблок"
 ??

Thank you


----------



## Kirill V.

переработка = cutting, peeling ....
сортировка и упаковка = sorting, grading, packing
обработка (чем-либо) = e.g. washing apples in a special substance to achieve certain effect

So in your example it would most likely be *линия переработки   яблок, *unless you are talking about a specialized device intended solely for e.g. washing apples in some chemical substance (in this case it could be *линия обработкаи   яблок специальным составом*)


----------



## Maroseika

Обработка is processing when the shape of the item is not changed or changed minimally.
Переработка - when the item is used as raw material and looses its shape in the process.

So sorting, washing and grading is обработка, while grinding, boiling or jam making is переработка.


----------



## DrDIT

"Переработка" usually means that bulk raw material is processed. For example, apples are converted into apple juice, or spread. So it is a suitable translation for "fruit processing". Also waste recycling is ""переработка мусора".
"Обработка" has a meaning of "machining" (as you said, milling, driliing, etc.) and mostly applied to discrete things (mechanical parts, for example). 
To sum up: I would say that we tend to say "переработка" about bulk materials (fruits, ore, oil, waste, etc.) while "обработка" is used to describe discrete manufacturing processes ("обработка детали на токарном станке").


----------



## Kirill V.

Maroseika said:


> So *sorting*, washing and *grading* is обработка, while grinding, boiling or jam making is переработка.



Are you sure?  A line for sorting and grading apples... - well, I wouldn't call it "линия обработки яблок" in Russian. To me that would sound highly misleading


----------



## Maroseika

kayve said:


> Are you sure?  A line for sorting and grading apples... - well, I wouldn't call it "линия обработки яблок" in Russian. To me that would sound highly misleading


I mostly referred to the names of the oprations. 
However I've just checked what линия *обработки *картофеля, овощей, фруктов and here are operations it provides: acceptance; washing; dry cleaning; sorting; grading by size; packing.
In contrary, линия *переработки *фруктов provides: cutting; homogenizing; heat treatment; pouring in tins; corking.


----------



## bramik

Thank you very much  @kayve @DrDit @Maroseika       



Maroseika said:


> However I've just checked what линия *обработки *картофеля, овощей, фруктов and here are operations it provides: acceptance; washing; dry cleaning; sorting; grading by size; packing.
> In contrary, линия *переработки *фруктов provides: cutting; homogenizing; heat treatment; pouring in tins; corking.



Thank you Maroseika 
By chance did you check looking at an article/product in *(...)*?  I saw there an article yesterday. The company was from Belorus. Is russian language in Belorus exactly equal to Russia ?

Company (but they are not mothertongue) suggested me "обработки" but I'd like to check because in their glossary in other language there were imprecisions.


----------



## Maroseika

bramik said:


> Is russian language in Belorus exactly equal to Russia ?



Yes, it is. Actually Belorussian language also uses Cyrillics, but you will notice the difference immediately if by chance encounter an offer in Belorussian (which is hardly probable though).



> By chance did you check looking at an article/product in (...)?


I checked in several sources.


----------



## bramik

kayve said:


> сортировка и упаковка = sorting, grading, packing



Thank you kayve.

Maybe in your opinion:
sorting, grading and packing = калибровка, сортировка и упаковка ?

I have found:
Sorting (choosing by size, weight etc)
1) калибровочная машина для овощей = sorting machine for vegetables ?
2) калибровочная машина для яблок = sorting machine for apples ?

Grading (to select/classify by quality - discard fruits with internal and external defects ) ?
1) сортировочная машина для картофеля ( grading machine for potatoes)
2)сортировочная машина для яблок (grading machine for apples)

Are these ok in your opinion?
Thank you


----------



## Rosett

bramik said:


> Which is the difference between переработка  and  обработка ?
> 
> In particular:
> переработка  фруктов
> vs
> обработка


Обработка refers to all kinds of surface processing of fruits in general, переработка means transformation of items, in the given context.


----------



## bramik

Rosett said:


> Обработка refers to all kinds of surface processing of fruits in general, переработка means transformation of items, in the given context.


Thank you Rosett. In this case we are not speaking of surfaces but industrial and big machines and lines for working/processing fruits. 
These lines don't transform nothing (no cutting, no juice extraction, no peeling etc) . They takes fruits from bins, automatically choose them by size, weight, internal and external quality and they pack them (these are the main things - they also wash, brush etc)


----------



## bramik

Maroseika said:


> I checked in several sources.


Thank you Maroseika for your answers and your time.


----------



## Kirill V.

bramik said:


> Thank you kayve.
> 
> Maybe in your opinion:
> sorting, grading and packing = калибровка, сортировка и упаковка ?
> 
> I have found:
> Sorting (choosing by size, weight etc)
> 1) калибровочная машина для овощей = sorting machine for vegetables ?
> 2) калибровочная машина для яблок = sorting machine for apples ?
> 
> Grading (to select/classify by quality - discard fruits with internal and external defects ) ?
> 1) сортировочная машина для картофеля ( grading machine for potatoes)
> 2)сортировочная машина для яблок (grading machine for apples)
> 
> Are these ok in your opinion?
> Thank you



I have never seen  *калибровочная машина для овощей*, but maybe that's what they call that machine in the farming industry, I have no idea. I would still call it  *сортировка и упаковка *if you are talking about the whole process. As to the names of the specific pieces of machinery involved - that I don't know


----------



## Maroseika

bramik said:


> These lines don't transform nothing (no cutting, no juice extraction, no peeling etc) . They takes fruits from bins, automatically choose them by size, weight, internal and external quality and they pack them (these are the main things - they also wash, brush etc)


In this case the word переработка definetely doesn't fit. Обработка better expresses the function of this type of lines, however combined and more specific names are also possible, like сортировочно-упаковочная and similar.


----------



## bramik

kayve said:


> I have never seen  *калибровочная машина для овощей*, but maybe that's what they call that machine in the farming industry, I have no idea. I would still call it  *сортировка и упаковка *if you are talking about the whole process. As to the names of the specific pieces of machinery involved - that I don't know



Maybe?
сортировка (process )  -> Сортировочная машина (grader or  grading machine) ? 

калибровка овощей
it should be "vegetables sorting" in english
Google gives 20 researches every month for this keyword/keyphrase

looking at potatoes (a common vegetable) in Google Adwords Data I have found:
сортировка картофеля  - 90 reserches every month (I think "potatoes grading" - generic action )
калибровка картофеля - 30 researches every month (I think "potatoes sorting" - generic action )
сортировочная машина для картофеля - 20 researches every month ( "grading machines for potatoes" ? not generic action but machine ?) 
сортировка для картофеля - 10 researches every month  (potato grading)
упаковка картофеля - 20 researches every month (potatoes packing)


----------



## Rosett

bramik said:


> takes fruits from bins, automatically choose them by size, weight, internal and external quality and they pack them (these are the main things - they also wash, brush etc)


A single word fits all of the above - обработка


----------

